
Rich Californians Are Shelling Out $30k to Ease Blackout Pain - Bostonian
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-26/rich-californians-are-shelling-out-30-000-to-ease-blackout-pain
======
tsomctl
And poor Californians are shelling out $1k for small Hondas. Our local
Craigslist is full of them.

------
sarcasmatwork
[https://business.financialpost.com/pmn/business-pmn/rich-
cal...](https://business.financialpost.com/pmn/business-pmn/rich-californians-
are-shelling-out-30000-to-ease-blackout-pain)

------
syntaxing
You can make your own for about $2k for a 1kW/hr system with 300W solar panels
[1]. Definitely the way to go if you want something that just works without
the fancy in-line wiring.

[1] [https://www.renogy.com/the-lycan-powerbox-with-suitcases-
sol...](https://www.renogy.com/the-lycan-powerbox-with-suitcases-solar-power-
generator/)

------
pasttense01
And you wonder how many fires are going to be started by pervasive backup
generators.

------
cft
I spent in Central America two years. Every middle class house in Guatemala or
Honduras has a generator. Since these countries are the model for California
establishment, CA residents should stock up on generators too.

